# Wheeler Dealers Trading up - discovery + 1 10pm



## Tricky Red

My 1000th post! 

This programme has a little section on detailing in Japan tonight, might be worth a look.


----------



## Buckweed

Are theses repeats or a new series?


----------



## Keir

new series

http://www.btvguide.com/Wheeler-Dealers-Trading-Up-25192


----------



## Buckweed

Dam .... Total forgot about this


----------



## ottostein

Was very good tonight. Something around a weird sea creature polish.

Seems nuts though. Brand new a car costing 10k and he sold a 2nd hand car with 20k miles was sold for 12k?

Strange. The K cars look immense though


----------



## Willows-dad

Sea plankton polish?? Not a bad program, but all the prices in dollars drives me mad!


----------



## Keir

Just watching it on TiVo now, the detail looked like it paid off then. 

I want one million yen!

OK

What?

LoL


----------



## Natalie

I only want to sell cars in Japan from now on it seems so hassle free 

The prises in USD is annoying, is the show for American audiences or something?


----------



## id_doug

The sea plankton polish looks like it needs more investigation!  group but anyone!! :lol:

Program's not bad. It's nice to see him make a few mistakes. Makes it seem a little more really but yeah, the whole Dollar thing does my head in, especially when he was trading in this country and still going on about it.


----------



## colarado red

Hope Ed China is coming back though.


----------



## AaronGTi

Mike had a rant on facebook yesterday about the $ thing.
Think people were asking about Edd as well and Mike was like this show was my idea etc etc :lol:


----------



## Jaywoo

Watched this last night, 

and been searching for the sea plankton product he was using to no avail, Anyone else know anything about it?


----------



## nogrille

I was lol'ing at Mike's "I've never seen anyone pay this much detail to a car" type comment.


----------



## ottostein

Its alot of money for a small car though.


----------



## craigeh123

the guy poishe dthat car up nice but the touch up on the paint made me laugh he took the bumper off i thought to spray then grabs a brush lol . the modded event was mental


----------



## craigeh123

and sliding a coin down the paint good move nob head lol why not use a cloth


----------



## MPS101

Mike Brewer has had a rant over the $ thing on Facebook saying basically Discovery wanted it that way for an international audience and also it is his idea for a show so tough.

Have to agree that the $ thing is annoying and just wish he would stick to the Wheeler Dealers shows.


----------



## budd

it's not a bad show and while the $ thing is annoying if Discovery want to air the show in the States (and I'm sure they will want to give it a go) the only way the Yanks will watch it is if they can understand it, most Yanks get very confused with anything non 'American' having a Brit presenter is bad enough but having to deal with £'s and pence would have most of the audience switching off, must admit I prefer the orginal WD format much more,Brewer buying everyday motors and Edd fettling them as more appeal than dodgy Jap 'K' cars and odd looking Swede things the recent TVR Cerbera was great although if they included labour thay'll have lost serious money on it, but the new show is a bit different so good luck to Brewer.


----------



## Kerr

budd said:


> it's not a bad show and while the $ thing is annoying if Discovery want to air the show in the States (and I'm sure they will want to give it a go) the only way the Yanks will watch it is if they can understand it, most Yanks get very confused with anything non 'American' having a Brit presenter is bad enough but having to deal with £'s and pence would have most of the audience switching off, must admit I prefer the orginal WD format much more,Brewer buying everyday motors and Edd fettling them as more appeal than dodgy Jap 'K' cars and odd looking Swede things the recent TVR Cerbera was greast although if they included labour thay'll have lost serious money on it, but the new show is a bit different so good luck to Brewer.


We can understand $ and £ as they are only numbers.

It isn't hard to grasp you had 1000 and doubled your money to 2000 units of the same currency.

Getting an American to understand some of the crap Mike Brewer talks will be a whole different ball game.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

MPS101 said:


> Mike Brewer has had a rant over the $ thing on Facebook saying basically Discovery wanted it that way for an international audience and also it is his idea for a show so tough.
> 
> Have to agree that the $ thing is annoying and just wish he would stick to the Wheeler Dealers shows.


Brewer has always spoilt the shows for me hes such a ******, should`ve had somebody else presenting.


----------



## budd

Kerr said:


> We can understand $ and £ as they are only numbers.
> 
> It isn't hard to grasp you had 1000 and doubled your money to 2000 units of the same currency.
> 
> Getting an American to understand some of the crap Mike Brewer talks will be a whole different ball game.


I still hate it when all the car and bike racing commentators talk in KPH I like to hear the speeds in good old MPH I guess it's the same with currency and while your right doubling your money is doubling regardless of coinage it's nice to relate it to the market Brewer is dealing in, and despite what some might think the Dollar is the most recognised currency in the world, and I don't think all the elocution lesson in the would be able to help with brewers accent and some of the guff he talks although the yanks probably think it's posh, when I was in the states they thought I was a well to do Aussie and I'm from Yorkshire!!!:lol:


----------



## pawlik

Any news sbout sea plankton polish?

Išsiųsta naudojantis SM-G950F Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------

